# Fundraising Ideas for Stables



## Ladyclydesdale (Feb 24, 2012)

I am trying to come up with some fundraising ideas to help raise money to fix/repair some things around our barn. It is not a non-profit organization so I need things that I can do and not emphasize the fundraising aspect. I guess what I am trying to say is if anyone has any ideas of what I can do to raise funds for our local stables I would really appreciate the help.

Some Ideas I have already thought about but would love opinions:
Photo Calendar
Raffle for Basket of goodies

Thanks in advance!!!
Heather


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe make up a little petting zoo and pony rides and invite people to come?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Bag up and sell the manure.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

a bake sale or chili cook proceeds go toward the barn


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

People love bubble wrap. bubble wrap is cheap. get tons of it cover a the walls and floors of a room with it and make people pay admission.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

We have a Theraputic Riding Program running out of our barn and they are a none profit organization. There two biggest annual fundraiser are there Ride-and-walk a thon. basicly people get sponsers/raise money and you go on a trail/road walk/ride. the horses go farther then the walkers. refreshments and food for after the walk  and the dinner/dance/silent aution. ppl donate items for auction. you hafta rent a hall tho. or they do anyways/


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Organized trail rides? The trp barn that I used to volunteer at made a marked trail and everyone paid like 15 dollars per horse. The trail was like 1.5 hour trail. They also sold hotdogs and chips as well as drinks. They also had a raffle at the end or just different horse stuff. 

No trail? No problem. Have a clinic. One of the schooling brand around here is doing one Sunday around here. $30 reg and $30 per division is how they are doing it here. And critique each rider and tell them what they need to work on. Make it an open event. This barn only does English. But make it a 2 day event if need be and do western. They are doing only 7 riders per flat class so they get everything down. And I think they are doing riders choice height over fences. 

Give me more details about your area or barn operation and I might be able to give more ideas. I used to be a promoter for concerts. Remember the more free help you can get the bigger you want your event to be it will draw more money. And more crowd. I like the petting zoo idea too as mentioned above. Borrow some goats and friendly chickens from neighbors.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Or = got

Brands = barns.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

If you find some way of making horse ownership into a paying business, please let the rest of us in on the secret! I've been lead to believe that having a horse is mostly an elaborate process of turning cash into pony poo. 

In all seriousness, your idea of a calendar isn't bad, especially if you have boarders and you include photos of their horses, they will probably act like proud parents and buy extra copies for everyone they know because their horse is "Mr. November".


----------

